# Mexico bans import of e-cigs



## Hooked (22/2/20)

https://www.vallartadaily.com/mexico-bans-the-import-of-electronic-cigarettes/
19 Feb. 2020

"By presidential decree, beginning Thursday, February 20, 2020, it will be prohibited to import electronic cigarettes to Mexico, declared as a needed health measure.

n a statement, the Ministry of Health explained that the trade of electronic cigarettes has been banned in Mexico since May 2008, when the General Law for Tobacco Control was issued.

However, there was a need for harmonization in the regulatory framework in order to prevent illegal trade practices of these products...

...Cofepris and the Ministry of Economy comply with the provisions of the current legal framework, eliminating any possibility that products other than tobacco are marketed in the national territory. With this, the health of all Mexicans is protected and the Federal Government’s commitment to enforcing all the rights granted by law is ratified."

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (22/2/20)

" the health of all Mexicans is protected" by allowing them to smoke, but not vape. Oh. My. Vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## alex1501 (22/2/20)

Hooked said:


> https://www.vallartadaily.com/mexico-bans-the-import-of-electronic-cigarettes/
> 19 Feb. 2020
> 
> "By presidential decree, beginning Thursday, February 20, 2020, it will be prohibited to import electronic cigarettes to Mexico, declared as a needed health measure.
> ...



If you scroll down that page, top 3 links:

https://www.vallartadaily.com/beheaded-man-found-on-boca-de-tomates-beach/
*Beheaded man found on Boca de Tomates Beach, Puerto Vallarta*
Puerto Vallarta is considered among the top three safest places in Mexico, however this week the area didn’t escape the violence that Jalisco has become known for.

https://www.vallartadaily.com/19-bodies-hung-from-bridge-or-hacked-up-in-mexico-gang-feud/
*19 bodies hung from bridge or hacked up in Mexico gang feud*
Mexican police found nine bodies hanging from an overpass Thursday alongside a drug cartel banner threatening rivals, and seven more corpses hacked up and dumped by the road nearby. Just down the road were three more bodies, for a total of 19.

https://www.vallartadaily.com/2-killed-on-outskirts-of-mexicos-san-miguel-de-allende/
*2 killed on outskirts of Mexico’s San Miguel de Allende*
Two men were killed in a brazen shooting in Mexico’s colonial city of San Miguel de Allende when gunmen opened fire on a funeral procession.


Yet the government will protect people from the horrible vaping menace.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------

